# Shed - Help Needed



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have recently gotten into mice after having rats for 12 years and my other half (although liking the mice) keeps moaning that the cages are taking up too much room. I have noticed that a lot of breeders have a 'mouse shed' and I was just wondering what special requirements mice need if they have a shed and what conversions/adaptions I would need to make.

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Insulation and ventilation.
I personaly wouldn't use cages out in sheds, I'd rather boxes or tanks so they have extra protection from drafts and helpful to keep in the heat.


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

What about in the winter? I read that a greenhouse heater should work to keep them warm enough?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't use any heaters, if the shed is insulated it will keep the heat in there. and if you give the mice extra bedding there nests are nice a toasty.


----------

